# We didn't hear these "reservations" about Oden before



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

For a year I've been hearing that the 2007 NBA Draft would be the Greg Oden sweepstakes. When Boston lost 18 consecutive games this season ESPN said that at least they are positioning themselves for Oden. Toronto was commisserated with last year; they got the #1 pick a year too soon. 

At no time, AT NO TIME, did I hear any reservations.

Until Portland snagged the #1 pick.:nah: 

Now I keep reading that Oden is just another Ben Wallace. That he's not a leader. He doesn't dominate. He'll be another Olowakandi. He can't pass. He's not a defender. Or a scorer. Durant is really better.

Am I the only one here who smells a rat?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I have heard very little of that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

crandc said:


> For a year I've been hearing that the 2007 NBA Draft would be the Greg Oden sweepstakes. When Boston lost 18 consecutive games this season ESPN said that at least they are positioning themselves for Oden. Toronto was commisserated with last year; they got the #1 pick a year too soon.
> 
> At no time, AT NO TIME, did I hear any reservations.
> 
> ...


I've still only seen one mock draft that had Durant over Oden.

Not a defender? Nobody has said that. Nobody worth listening to anyway.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> At no time, AT NO TIME, did I hear any reservations ... He'll be another Olowakandi.


Selective reading... I actually suggested the Olowakandi comparison earlier in the year, as a worst case scenario of two guys with similar physical tools and frosh stats. I see very little chance of that coming to fruition, however.

Dan


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

cran, on a personal note, I haven't seen a lot of avatars with scantily clad women as of late. Do you ever plan on changing yours to a cake or something? I think you've proven your point. 

As for the subject, I don't think that we would be hearing of ANY reservations had Kevin Durant not come out last year to absolutely destroy everyone the way that he did. If he weren't in this draft, there'd be no contest whatsoever.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Durant kept getting better and better throughout his freshman year... the stats he put up over the course of the season were INCREDIBLE.

If Durant weren't around, Oden wouldn't be being picked apart by some. But he is.

DraftExpress had Durant ranked ahead of Oden on its board for some time, well before Portland won the lottery. Chad Ford wrote a couple of columns for ESPN Insider on who is the better prospect and which team would pick which player if they had #1.

Finally, I think we're all either sensitive to any potential flaws in Oden (a) because we don't want to pick the wrong guy, and/or (b) we are worried that Pritchard's not going to take Oden.

For my part, Oden is the best pick. He's going to be better than Durant and he's going to anchor the Blazers' front line for over a decade. Fringe concerns about him only being a much taller Ben Wallace don't concern me in the least.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I to havent read many of what you are talking about regarding Oden. Everything I read labels him and Durant as "cant miss" and "sure things".

By the way, was that you on Blazer Evangilist's website a month or so ago? The picture and article are now gone, but was wondering if you saw it.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

A cake avatar? I'll consider it.

I don't think I was on Blazer Evangelist's web site. 

Maybe I'm paranoid. But it seems I have heard cautions all of a sudden. 

Of course, I seem to recall a few about Shaq.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Technically speaking, Durant was ranked number one on DraftExpress until the title game; then Oden was put number one after his performance. Oden remained number one until, I believe, two days after Portland won the lottery.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Paralysis by Analysis.


Dig and pick long enough and everyone has an issue.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Paralysis by Analysis.
> 
> 
> Dig and pick long enough and everyone has an issue.


Agreed, its sad, but thats why guys leave school early. The longer they stay the more picked apart they're game will be


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

From what I've seen and read, at worst I think Oden will have an Alonzo Morning-like career (without the kidney issues). Amazing shot blocker, defensive player of the year candidate, good rebounder, decent offense. 

That's a pretty darned good baseline. 

Before the lottery, if you'd told me we'd get to draft another Alonzo Morning this year, I would've been absolutely ecstatic.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The thing is, Oden is an intelligent guy, its not like hes just big with potential. *cough* kandiman *cough*, its almost one of those situations where it would be crazy if he didnt improve or become an all-star at all. The intangables are there outside of the physical attributes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I've been loathe to find any criticisms of Oden. Where are you finding it?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I hate how the media makes everything over hyped with "James one for the ages”,” best ever" build up. Of course it was great and Oden does have some weaknesses right now and have to learn and get use to the NBA style of basketball. Some of this guys come out and make some statement so they could come back 5 years later and beat they drum "I told you so" I do not care, Durant may be better, may win a championship but Oden is someone you can build around or on. If he gets 18 and 12 with 3 blocks he will have a bigger impact on a team than Durant's 25 and 6 and 2 steals.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

sports columnists, web sites and message boards all feed on hype, controversy and hyperbole. Sometimes I guess people feel it's too easy and boring to just say "Yeah that Oden is going to be really good".


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

RW#30 said:


> I hate how the media makes everything over hyped with "James one for the ages”,” best ever" build up. Of course it was great and Oden does have some weaknesses right now and have to learn and get use to the NBA style of basketball. Some of this guys come out and make some statement so they could come back 5 years later and beat they drum "I told you so" I do not care, Durant may be better, may win a championship but Oden is someone you can build around or on. If he gets 18 and 12 with 3 blocks he will have a bigger impact on a team than Durant's 25 and 6 and 2 steals.


Yeah, it looks like they were righ about James!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

mook said:


> From what I've seen and read, at worst I think Oden will have an Alonzo Morning-like career (without the kidney issues). Amazing shot blocker, defensive player of the year candidate, good rebounder, decent offense.
> 
> That's a pretty darned good baseline.
> 
> Before the lottery, if you'd told me we'd get to draft another Alonzo Morning this year, I would've been absolutely ecstatic.


Me too. Alonzo may have been a HOF'er had it not been for the kidney thing. People forget what a stud he was. Remember the mid-range 18' jumpers he used to hit? Like the one he hit to win the Hornets their first playoff series. I don't know though, to say the WORST Oden will be is an Alonzo Mourning type player may be a reach. Like I said, Zo may have been on his way to the HOF.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> From what I've seen and read, at worst I think Oden will have an Alonzo Morning-like career (without the kidney issues). Amazing shot blocker, defensive player of the year candidate, good rebounder, decent offense.


I don't think Mourning is a bad comparison. The thing is, I think Mourning had as much talent and skill as players like Duncan or Robinson. He just didn't have the true center body...he was small for a center, both in height and weight, but his sheer ability allowed him to "play big."

I think if you had put Mourning's ability into a body like Oden has, you have a legend on par with a David Robinson. Which is what I'm expecting / hoping for.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Yeah, it looks like they were righ about James!



I am talking about last night. You could bring up a million examples from the sport world. 

He was awesome but not the best ever according to Marv.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> cran, on a personal note, I haven't seen a lot of avatars with scantily clad women as of late. Do you ever plan on changing yours to a cake or something? I think you've proven your point.


If her point is that she's apparently hetero-sexual (not that there's anything wrong with that) and needs to come out of the closet then yes, she's gotten that message across with the sexy men avatars.

If there was some other point it went right over my head. :biggrin:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> If her point is that she's apparently hetero-sexual (not that there's anything wrong with that) and needs to come out of the closet then yes, she's gotten that message across with the sexy men avatars.
> 
> If there was some other point it went right over my head. :biggrin:


All the sexy men avatars are from gay male web sites.

And Maris, YOU were the one who called them sexy. Not me!:biggrin: 

Still not hetero.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> All the sexy men avatars are from gay male web sites.
> 
> And Maris, YOU were the one who called them sexy. Not me!:biggrin:
> 
> Still not hetero.



Yeah, I know that, but I still miss your point.

As far as "ogling babes as a pasttime" goes, the model's sexual orientation never enters my mind.

It's simply a physical attraction to pretty women, whether it's Kay Lenz or Melissa Etheridge.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

RW#30 said:


> I am talking about last night. You could bring up a million examples from the sport world.
> 
> He was awesome but not the best ever according to Marv.


I'd say he had the single best post-season performance in the NBA- just incredible.

More generally, I'd say he looks like he's going to live up to his hype as the next superstar.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm just wondering where crandc found that picture of me. I can't remember the last time I wore that much bronzer.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Technically speaking, Durant was ranked number one on DraftExpress until the title game; then Oden was put number one after his performance. Oden remained number one until, I believe, two days after Portland won the lottery.


If DraftExpress is going strictly on need without considering other factors, then yes, I would say Durant is the pick. This is only the dreamworld pick though, because Aldridge is ready to play the 4, Oden will be the 5, and Randolph is a very solid 4 who will bring an equally adept SF in a trade, someway, somehow.

That said, I'll add the DraftExpress is living in Fantasyland. Oden is the pick. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oden will be far better than Alonzo Morning. He has EVERYTHING Zo had at the same age, and is much larger and more athletic. The guy's 7' 270lbs. with a 38" vertical and amazing footwork. He's been playing against the top competition in the country since 7th grade and destroying them all. He's not just a freak with great size and athleticism, he's been well coached and is fundamentally excellent. Due to the injury of his right wrist, most people didn't get to see him at anywhere near full strength this season at Ohio State - and he still led his team to the NCAA Championship game where he was clearly the best player on the court against Florida and their three more experienced lottery picks. Think about that. There were five players in that game that are all likely to be lottery picks - possibly even all five in the top in one of the best drafts in the last 20 years - and Oden, still wearing a brace on the wrist of his shooting hand, was clearly the best. He really is that good.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. The ONLY reservations I've read about Oden have been from clueless, bitter and jealous message board posters trying to rain on our parade. Talk about sour grapes... Not gonna work. We're too smart to fall for that.

BNM


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some truehoop stuff:



> An email from Bryce, a Blazer fan: "LeBron's performance has me wondering whether Portland would not be better off taking the prolific scorer in Durant over the sure fire pick everyone is stating Oden will be. I myself was pulling hard for Oden but after watching that performance by LeBron, I have to seriously reconsider. It made me think, will Oden ever score 40+ points in a playoff battle or obtain that killer instinct needed to knock the opposing team down possession after possession? My guess is, probably not. Up until now, Oden's recent statement (and I must paraphrase) stating that he is a better pick because he led his team to the championship had me believing in him. But now I'm left wondering, what would Durant have done in the NCAA tourney if he had a player (Mike Conley Jr.) on his team who could go as high as third in the draft. Honestly, I don't think Oden would even be in this conversation."


http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o...sports/1180668388195630.xml&coll=7&thispage=1


> The Oregonian's Jason Quick quotes Kevin Durant: "I may not look strong, I may not be strong, but just me thinking I'm strong is going to help me a lot," Durant said. "That's what I did in college, and that's what I'm going to do in the NBA. Just thinking that the next guy is not going to bully me, just being tougher. I think that will get you a long way, being a tough player, and that's what I think I am."


http://myespn.go.com/nba/truehoop


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

> An email from Bryce, a Blazer fan: "LeBron's performance has me wondering whether Portland would not be better off taking the prolific scorer in Durant over the sure fire pick everyone is stating Oden will be. I myself was pulling hard for Oden but after watching that performance by LeBron, I have to seriously reconsider. It made me think, will Oden ever score 40+ points in a playoff battle or obtain that killer instinct needed to knock the opposing team down possession after possession? My guess is, probably not. Up until now, Oden's recent statement (and I must paraphrase) stating that he is a better pick because he led his team to the championship had me believing in him. But now I'm left wondering, what would Durant have done in the NCAA tourney if he had a player (Mike Conley Jr.) on his team who could go as high as third in the draft. Honestly, I don't think Oden would even be in this conversation."



Bryce- If the Pistons had Oden, James doesnt get all those dunks and layups and Detroit wins the game.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Having Durant would be like going to war with a really big cannon. Having Oden would be like making the other side fight uphill.

LeBron had a great scoring game last night, and will have many more in his career. Tim Duncan plays about every aspect of the game pretty well every night. One is flashier and on some nights dominant, one is good for a dynasty. The most valuable is not even close IMO.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> All the sexy men avatars are from gay male web sites.
> 
> And Maris, YOU were the one who called them sexy. Not me!:biggrin:
> 
> Still not hetero.


Don't worry Crand.

If I was a girl, I'd like girls too.:yay:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

> But now I'm left wondering, what would Durant have done in the NCAA tourney if he had a player (Mike Conley Jr.) on his team who could go as high as third in the draft. *Honestly, I don't think Oden would even be in this conversation*."


Wow.

I can't believe that someone would actually type this and be serious about it. Conley or not, Oden is in the conversation. Durant is the one that had an entire offense built around him as a freshman. If he's at Ohio State last year and Oden's at Texas, then there is no way Durant is in the conversation right now. He had carte blanche to do whatever he wanted on offense. I saw him play live twice; it was either Augustine or Durant on every single offensive possession. 

Also, Conley Jr. is WAY overvalued right now. Sure, he drove by guys in college, but his outside shooting is still suspect and he isn't exactly a physical presence. He could be the next TJ Ford and not the next Chris Paul.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Who is the source for that quote? Honestly, is someone determined to out stupid Stephen A. Smith and Jon Barry. It seems like people throw this outlandish stuff out there just to get people to notice their stupidity. Oden not even in the converation? Yeah right. This draft has been refered to the Oden lottery for over two years. The guy played with an injured wrist on his shooting hand and still dominated.

BNM


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Someone should tell that guy that if you have a strong beast of a guy like Greg Oden, you can pass it to him low in the paint and he'll shoot 60-70 percent from there. Who cares about 3-pointers and outside shots when you have automatic offense like that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oden has work ethic, cares about improving his game and doesn't feel he's a finished product. Oh and he's humble. What's not to like? Not to mention the guy is an absolute manchild, physical speciman in the Dwight Howard mold. Yeah, I would hate to draft a bust like him. I bet the media would want Portland to trade Oden for Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

more exposure everybody got to see him play @ Ohio State


so he will naturally have more detractors than he would of had he come out of high school


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> more exposure *everybody got to see him play *@ Ohio State
> 
> 
> so he will naturally have more detractors than he would of had he come out of high school


What they saw was a freshman be the best player on the court in a championship game featuring four other lottery picks. They also saw this freshman play the entire season with a brace on this wrist.

If anything, there should be fewer people doubting him than if he came straight from dominating other HS players.

It's a no-brainer pick and I honestly can't understand why there are so many "question marks" about him. He WILL be an NBA force if he simply stays healthy. 

Think Hakeem, Ewing, David Robinson, Tim Duncan, Shaq...Oden is in this class no matter what some idiot at DraftExpress.com thinks. People did not see him play healthy this season, and while he was out his teammates started launching three-pointers and rarely stopped throughout the season. This severely limited his offensive options. Heck, in the title game, if his lesser teammates had simply passed him the ball five more times instead of launching another missed three-pointer they could have won. *Noah, Horford, and that 3rd big post they had COULD NOT HANDLE HIM.*


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

crandc said:


> Now I keep reading that Oden is just another Ben Wallace.


The only place I read that was in ballscientists post here a couple of days ago. No reputable scout or NBA type has said anything of the sort. What I am reading is that Oden is the type of player you see once in a decade or two.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Bryce- If the Pistons had Oden, James doesnt get all those dunks and layups and Detroit wins the game.


And a team possessing Oden and Aldridge would shut the door on any drives whatsoever!!!!

That's what I'm looking forward to!!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

BTW, if you do a little research you'll find some interesting statistics from various players' freshman years in college - 

Patrick Ewing: 29 MPG, 12.7 PPG, 7.5 RPG

(H)Akeem Olajuwon: 18 MPG, 8.3 PPG, 6.2 RPG

David Robinson: 13 MPG, 7.6 PPG, 4.0 RPG

Shaquille O'Neal: 28 MPG, 13.9 PPG, 12.0 RPG

Tim Duncan: 30 MPG, 9.8 PPG, 9.6 RPG


Greg Oden: 29 MPG, 15.7 PPG, 9.6 RPG


Yeah, I can see why statistically some might argue that Oden doesn't measure up to those other great big men..... :whatever:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Storyteller said:


> BTW, if you do a little research you'll find some interesting statistics from various players' freshman years in college -
> 
> Patrick Ewing: 29 MPG, 12.7 PPG, 7.5 RPG
> 
> ...


Yeah, and with him having only one good wing for much of the season. It makes you wonder. I am glad he is working on his moves. Power dunks are great, but I would like to see him end up between Duncan and Shaq. Able to power like Shaq, but also able to finess like Duncan.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

back on the topic (sorta)..anyone remember how last year the Roy pick was applauded (for Minnesota) by ESPN, and he was a great pickup, and how Minnesota got such an awesome deal...then when he got traded here, he their tune changed?

I kinda think thats what is the foundation behind the Oden "reservations" that some people have is from. They see them, and are confused by their truthiness.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> Having Durant would be like going to war with a really big cannon. Having Oden would be like making the other side fight uphill.


That's a fantastic pair of similes.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I have reservations that Sergio (especially) and Roy won't be able to make those pick-and-roll passes to him as well as they did with Maglorie. After all he has good hands and is taller and more agil and cordinated and can junp and dunk better, but what do I know anyway? 

gatorpops


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Reep said:


> Able to power like Shaq, but also able to finess like Duncan.




Wouldn't that be great? We should hope he could shot like Nowitzki, develop the Hakeem shake, in the mean time cure cancer and lead a team of scientist to the next solar system.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :yay:


----------

